
Is Orion’s Armpit About to Explode? - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/09/science/astronomy-supernova-betelgeuse.html
======
ggm
I'd love to see a suitably scaled 3d view to reinforce these elements of the
constellation don't lie in a plane.

